# Skunk diet



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

What on a weekly basis do you feed your skunks? Just interested to hear as I know everyone's opinions are different.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting- I was going to raise a similar question myself! 
I try to give Sally as varied diet as possible, with about 4-5 different foods each meal.
For example for tea tonight she had raw brocolli and carrot, cooked peas, minced chicken and some cheese. For her brunch tomorrow she has shreddies, apple, fennel and cucumber. Strange combinations I know but she doesn't seem to mind..
Will be good to hear what others are feeding and any particularly popular items:2thumb:


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah we give pepper some odd combinations. She eats what she like first then will head back later and finish what's left. She strangely likes raw sprouts quite alot. Just enjoys ripping them up and eating them. She absolutely loves sweetcorn! Usually give it to her on the cob and gives her something to do. Were only feeding her once a day as she's a little on the podgey side, trying to get her weight down a little bit.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I recently read that they've decided that sweetcorn and peas aren't very good for skunks because "they're high on glycaemic". Shame 'cos Rosy loves 'em, but I've stopped using them. 

(btw the way, despite having studied animal nutrition many years ago, I can't remember what that means....just quoting ad verbatim)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> I recently read that they've decided that sweetcorn and peas aren't very good for skunks because "they're high on glycaemic". Shame 'cos Rosy loves 'em, but I've stopped using them.
> 
> (btw the way, despite having studied animal nutrition many years ago, I can't remember what that means....just quoting ad verbatim)


The glycemic index ranks foods on how they affect our blood sugar levels

Are skunks prone to diabetes????


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I don't give it all that often as I guessed it wasn't that great for them. What do you fees on a daily basis mrchris?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmm thats interesting. I know you're not supposed to give too much fruit because of the sugar levels, and I dont give sweetcorn much as I just kinda guessed that would be the same- she loves it too, though. But peas? Well you learn something new everyday :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not gonna list off all the things I do feed (it's a long list), but Rosy *won't touch* chicken, broccoli, carrot (or any root stuff), and any frozen veg. It's kinda annoying! Instead of chicken, she has fish.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

correction....the only thing she'll eat that grows underground is radishes. Nor will she eat any pulses.

Basically, before I got her, the only things she was fed were ferret biscuits and red peppers.....so it was an uphill struggle!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Nancy has peppers, squash, courgettes, mangetout, baby corn, sweetcorn, greenbeans, peas, broccolli, cauliflower, carrots, peanuts, boiled rice, boiled pasta, cheese, yoghurt, roaches, mealworms, crickets etc. And for an occasional treat, she can have half a fig roll...she goes mental over them!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think much of this glycaemic index thing - it's another human diet fad issue that's rolled over to the pet industry. Natural sugars are fine as part of a balanced diet. If you allow your skunk to get fat, it will be at risk of diabetes and that's when glycaemic index is relevant as the skunk can't regulate it's sugar levels and it becomes very important to give foods that steadily release their energy.

In all fruit and veg there is sugar, either as single sugars, like fructose, or complex sugars like starch. The whole point of fruit is to attract animals and birds to consume it and spread seeds. The whole point of veg is to store energy for next year's growth. Seeds contain starch to provide energy for germination. If you take note of the glycaemic index of fruit and veg, you wouldn't be feeding any. Fruit and veg contain significant amounts of vital vitamins and minerals. Peas and beans contain good protein (not as good as animal protein mind). 

Something skunks should never have is processed sugars - i.e. what us humans have in our sweets, cakes, biscuits etc. Giving some corn on the cob (not covered in butter) is a great treat for skunkies, far more healthy than biscuits.

We will all treat our pets in different ways and the odd very naughty biscuit or crisp now and again will do no harm. Otherwise, feed as wide a range of foods as your skunk will eat, but balance it and make sure that you feed good quality protein and allow a decent amount of exercise.

Bit of a rant, but I'm getting a bit fed up with the number of very obese skunk photos I see, where the owner thinks it's cute. These people are selfish idiots who should be doing better by their pets. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm lucky, I guess, that Sally will eat pretty much anything. The only time she will turn her nose up at something is if she's bored of it, if I've included it in more than about two meals running (which I try to do if I've started a tin of sardines for example)
I agree, obesity is much more a concern, as is feeding 'junk' food. She NEVER has junk like crisps or cakes although I did once catch my nine yr old son feeding her baked beans off of his plate! 
The only thing concerning me at present, and was the reason I was going to start a similar thread, is whether I'm feeding her enough animal protein, ie chicken, fish. So would like to know how much others feed..


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Protein-wise, I feed about half a chicken breast a day to Lavender, but 2 days a week, this is replaced by one large hard boiled egg. She also gets a few mealies or morios 3-4 times a week.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I do wish that Rosy ate chicken, but she just turns her nose up! Loves her fish though, so at least that's something


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> I'm not gonna list off all the things I do feed (it's a long list), but Rosy *won't touch* chicken, broccoli, carrot (or any root stuff), and any frozen veg. It's kinda annoying! Instead of chicken, she has fish.


Does she eat anything crunchy? Just wondered as I know raw veg etc is good for their teeth, but if she won't touch root veg the rest isn't that crunchy.. is it? Lol if you get what I mean!

Does anyone give supplements, if so what? If not, do you not think they are necessary?
Just curious!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I give vitaskunk once a week and I also give Beaphar ferret malt paste twice a week. Generally, I believe that if an animal is receiving a balanced diet, there is no need for supplements. I should add here, that Lavender is expecting, and normally she would just have a pinch of vitaskunk once a week and not the ferret paste.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Does she eat anything crunchy? Just wondered as I know raw veg etc is good for their teeth, but if she won't touch root veg the rest isn't that crunchy.. is it? Lol if you get what I mean!
> 
> Does anyone give supplements, if so what? If not, do you not think they are necessary?
> Just curious!



Yeah, there are loads of crunchy veg that Rosy gets....I just have to be a bit more creative than defrosting frozen broccoli and carrots. Bit more expensive too.....but when held next to the very costly tastes of my coati, it's not so bad.

I give her vita-skunk. It may or may not be necessary, but a bag lasts ages and it can't do any harm


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think I'll start giving vitaskunk again, her coat is starting to get a slight yellow tinge, although I do think she gets an excellent diet, just can't attribute the change to anything else. I do give her extra calcium just because I keep thinking she looks a bit on the small side, and of course because she is still quite young. Wasn't planning on continuing supplementation much longer though.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Yeah, there are loads of crunchy veg that Rosy gets....I just have to be a bit more creative than defrosting frozen broccoli and carrots.


Have you tried fennel? Personally I can't stand it but Sally loves it - if its on her plate its the first thing she goes for!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Have you tried fennel? Personally I can't stand it but Sally loves it - if its on her plate its the first thing she goes for!


I might give it a go......if she doesn't eat it, the cockroaches better had, 'cos I think it's rank!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmm parsnip? Beetroot?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Thanks guys. I think I'll start giving vitaskunk again,* her coat is starting to get a slight yellow tinge,* although I do think she gets an excellent diet, just can't attribute the change to anything else. I do give her extra calcium just because I keep thinking she looks a bit on the small side, and of course because she is still quite young. Wasn't planning on continuing supplementation much longer though.


So what causes that then?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Well i did some reading up and the only reasons I could find were unsanitary conditions (defo not that, she sleeps wrapped in (clean!) blanket in the house), stress (don't THINK she's stressed..), poor diet and apparently feeding dog kibble can cause it. 
I actually spoke to my vet about it this morning when I popped in about something else, she said it may have started when she came into season - 'stress'- and may just take a bit of time to get back to normal ( she had the jill jab.) So we'll see..


----------

